# Need inspiration/advice lighting foam archways



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a problem with over writing and getting way to wordy, so im going to try and make this question quick. :googly: 

I am in the process of building a faux stone archway that connects my entry way and my family room that people will be forced to walk through, my intention is to build a type of dungeon/crypt gate that you will have to open to pass through and have lights and sconces on each side of the archway.

Im also in the design/prototype phase of doing the same thing for a couple of my interior doors and all my windows, but more of a window/door frame treatment.

I am planning on hanging either dorp or cheesecloth from the inside/top of each faux window frame and door frame (becuase ill pull up the blinds and hide them behind the new foam frame and need something for privacy and also becuase it looks cool) but as a twist, I wanted to also add downlighting.

My concern is heat from the lights, will adding lights that will downlight the dorp/cheesecloth cause a fire hazard? (these lights will be intergrated into the frame itself) if I build diy led spotlights, will they be cool enough?

and for the most important part, I need some inspiration for these faux treatments, ive done multiple google searches and just havent come up with anything that I like, Im going for the ancient crypt/dungeon/castle type look.

Anyone have any links that they could share that would help me? we are throwing our very first halloween party ever and my wife really wants the inside of the house dressed up as nice as we do the outside.


----------

